# Aquasoil smell...



## AlexH (21 Oct 2016)

Hey guys...

The ADA AS is making my living room smell!

Ive done a big water change... will it always be this way :,(?

Thanks


----------



## alto (22 Oct 2016)

Try large daily water change for several days at least ...  it's likely the combination of nitrates/ammonia, mold, bacteria etc that stinks

(think 90% for the first few days if possible)


----------



## AlexH (22 Oct 2016)

Everyday?!


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Oct 2016)

I wonder if the substrate was stored correct before purchasing (or using).


----------



## AlexH (22 Oct 2016)

Martin in China said:


> I wonder if the substrate was stored correct before purchasing (or using).



Purchased from The Green Machine...


----------



## alto (22 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Everyday?!


it's your house 

Just see how it goes - as I mentioned, mold/fungus on the soil is unusual (though perhaps TGM will say they observe this frequently with their startup method) - try to gently gather & remove this even if you can't do much of a water change.


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Oct 2016)

What type of smell? Perhaps the soil is going anaerobic. Incress the surface movement to get oxygen in there


----------



## AlexH (23 Oct 2016)

Its basically a compost/soil kinda smell....


----------



## dw1305 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





AlexH said:


> Its basically a compost/soil kinda smell..


It is probably cyanobacteria ("BGA") they have an earthy smell.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AlexH (24 Oct 2016)

Any tips Darrel?

Thanks!


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





AlexH said:


> Any tips Darrel?


Just keep on changing the water, and add some floating plants. If you get an obvious cyanobacteria outbreak I'd syphon it up, and probably clean the filter media.

Floating plants are very effective filters, have a look at page 8. of "nicpapas"<"My tanks"> thread.


nicpapa said:


> I left from my city for a ~1.5 month , for health problems, in family. A friend care the tanks , only food every 3-4 days.........Shrimp tanks, when i leave there was 2-3 of float plants, and when i came , it was a night mare. Loose a lot of plants, rotala mac, tonina, and erios, but pantanal , grow out of the tank. *But i found alive all my shrimps .*







cheers Darrel


----------



## sheldonjjessup (28 Oct 2016)

Carbon will help take the smell out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

